# Used Model S buying guidance



## elecmaybe

Hello members-I'm new to the forum and looking to buy my first tesla. I'm looking for your guidance on things to look out for and any recommendations. Some details are below
a. Model S in red, blue or silver color preferably dual motor (75D would be ideal). I am in the Portland metro area with lots of rain. Is cold weather package necessary?
b. I am looking to purchase (after 1 year) FSD autopilot so preferably a 2016+model w HW2+

it appears that buying from Tesla gives you 1 year extra warranty with FSD already enabled (HW upgrade later). Is the best option? Does timing (early/late in quarter) matter for pricing/inventory? What else should I be aware of?

thank you in advance for your kind consideration.


----------



## Bigriver

Welcome to the forum.

I’m not aware of any end of quarter push at Tesla to sell any of the used inventory. I believe that the end of quarter push is only for new vehicles.

Tesla does include FSD on much of their used inventory, but not all. So make sure to check that FSD is specified.

Tesla used to have a great used car warranty but they have recently scaled it back a lot. If you found a Tesla through a private sale with an extended warranty (up to 4 years/50,000 miles after original 4 year/50,000 miles ends), it could potentially be better warranty coverage than directly through Tesla. Tesla repairs tend to be pretty pricey, so if you don’t have much of a warranty, make sure to have money in reserve.

If you get a car made before March 2018, plan for another $2500 to upgrade from MCU1 to MCU2. MCU1 is a disaster. Although Tesla has recently come out saying they will better address MCU1 issues, I remain skeptical.

Tesla notes what the original rated range was on their used cars with no info on the current battery degradation. If looking at a 4 year old model, expect the current rated range could be 10% less. Plus know that there are inefficiencies that make the real-world range less than the rated range, and you don’t want to plan for 100% to 0% use of the battery. If your needs are typically under 150 miles, then I agree a 2016 75D could be sufficient. 

I don’t own a model S, but I do own a 2017 model X. Love the car, but I have to say that despite the exterior and interior not having changed much over the years, the new cars have continued to improve substantially. For any used model S/X shopping, I advise to keep your eyes firmly fixed on a comparison to a new car - how much are you actually saving and what are you giving up? A new model S would have close to double the range, greater efficiency (actually costs less as needs fewer kWh), better suspension, a 4 year warranty, just to name a few.

And finally, are you settled on a model S? Do you need the size? Have you considered a model 3? I have a model 3 in addition to the X, and there are so many ways that it is technologically ahead of the model S/X.


----------



## elecmaybe

Thank you very much for the good points. I looked at 75D since the primary usage will be for my wife's commute after kids school dropoff (total <25 miles/day). Once we get it, I suspect we will use it on the weekends, but that again should not exceed 150miles. My sis-in-law owns a model 3 and i really liked the drive, but thought it was a bit cramped. I will discuss the model 3 again with my wife, especially now that our potential purchase has pushed out at least 4 months due to covid. Thanks again.


----------



## garsh

elecmaybe said:


> My sis-in-law owns a model 3 and i really liked the drive, but thought it was a bit cramped.


In that case, take a look at a new Model Y.


----------

